# Outside time



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Oscar spent his first day outside, he was a little scared at first but after a while he loved it, he was watching the world go by, hope the neighbours realised where the wolf whistling was coming from and didnt think it was my OH


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Wire those doors shut...wish I had last year.Wheeled the cage over a bump...a door flew open...one lost parrot.
I'll make damned sure the doors can't fly open again if ever I take 'em outside again.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

poohdog said:


> Wire those doors shut...wish I had last year.Wheeled the cage over a bump...a door flew open...one lost parrot.
> I'll make damned sure the doors can't fly open again if ever I take 'em outside again.


Oscars door is padlocked with a combination padlock all the time because he knows how to open the door. Kept coming home from work to find him sat in the front window


----------

